# العلاقات العاطفيه فى المنتديات by : mina elbatal



## Alexander.t (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*مسائكم حب منتداوى
كلنا عارفين ان الحب دلوقتى اكسبريس
يعنى دلوقتى ممكن نحب على السخان ( فى السريع يعنى)
حب النت او عشان اكون اكثر تحديداً حب المنتديات
العلاقات العاطفيه فى المنتديات مش هقول فى النت
لان علاقة الحب فى المنتدى بتختلف عن علاقة حب على النت وخلاص
بتختلف انها ممكن تشبه الواقع شويه
يعنى لو حد مانتم مع واحده ودخلت ردت على موضوع رد معجبهوش ممكن يعمل مشكله 
لو دخل بروفيلها لاقها بتهزر مع شخص تانى ممكن يعمل مشكله
نفس الكلام البنت بتكون كده مش قصدى الولد بس
محدش ياخد محمل كلامى على انه انتقاد للحب ده
من وجهة نظرى ان ممارسة الحب تتوقف على ممارسين الحب
يعنى ايه ؟
يعنى انا مثلاً لما بحب مبديش اى اهتمام لاى حد بينتقدنى 
يعنى من حق اى حد يعمل اى حاجه طالما مش بيضرنى
المهم
العلاقات العاطفيه فى المنتدى
انا مثلا كشاب او لنكن أكثر تحديداً 
انا كمينا البطل ممكن احب من المنتدى ولكن فى الغالب العام أرفض انى احب من المنتدى
ازاى يعنى
يعنى مينفعش أحب واحده من المنتدى وانا عارف ان س وص وع ود كانو على علاقه معاها ومع العلم ان س وص وع ود دول انا اعرفهم لانهم اعضاء معانا فى المنتدى
فانا ممكن احب من المنتدى بس محبش واحده عامله زى الاتوبيس 17 راكب

مقصدش البنت انها مش مسموحلها تعمل علاقات
انما اقصد الشخص عموما
يعنى انا لو بنت ( عمرها ما هتحصل طبعا  )
مستحيل اوافق ارتبط بواحد عمل علاقات مع كذا بنت من المنتدى وانا اعرفهم كويس جدا
ملخص القول 
ان الحب فى المنتدى مش حرام بس منخلهوش وظيفه
يعنى منخليش شغلنا الشاغل اننا نحب او بندور على حبيب
يعنى نعمل علاقه مع ده ومنفعش نعمل علاقه مع غيره ومنفعش نعمل علاقه تانيه ومتنفعش ومازلنا عندنا الاصرار اننا نعمل علاقه وتنجح وفى سبيل ده ممكن نخلص على شباب المنتدى وبناته :new6:
وممكن نكون سبب فى جرح حد اول مره يحب !
ياريت نفكر كويس قبل ما نخش اى علاقة حب او حتى صداقه مقربه !
by mina elbatal

*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (14 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع جيد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*مينا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
كل عيش وانت ساكت :ranting:
عايز تحب حب محدش منعك
مش عايز 
اجري هات اتنين لمون وهبقي اشوفك :t33:

بس بالنسبه للي زي ما بتقول 17 راكب 
دي ربنا معاها 
لانها هتبقي زي اتوبيس الهيئه هيوصل محطته فاضي من الركاب كلهم 
*​


----------



## bob (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*هههههههه في ايه يا كبير 
عيش و سيبني اعيش :ranting:
انا بالنسبة ليا المنتدي انا فيه شخصية مجهولة و برضه كل الشخصيات كده ازاي احب واحده مجهولة و معرفهاش اصلا !!!!
او اعتمد علي قوة شخصيتها في الردود و ثقافتها لكن في الاخر علي حقيقتها عكس كده خالص
يالا ربنا يبعت و نهيص شوية :t33::t33: 
*


----------



## magedrn (15 نوفمبر 2011)

انا بعترض على كلامك يا مينا فى شئ واحد كراى شخصى ليا
ان الحب يجى فى اى وقت واى مكان سؤاء منتدى او شارع حتى كان 
لكن انت ايه ضمنك انك لما تحب من برا منتدى انها بردوا ماتكونش زى الاتوبيس 28 فرد 
مش بس 18 فرد الحب يا عم مينا بيجى فى اى وقت واى مكان المهم يكون حب بجد 
وماحدش عارف ربنا مرتب ليه ايه ممكن يحب واحدة من منتدى او نت وربنا يريد ليهم
انهم يكونوا لبعض ازواج وتم القصة من خلال النت او المنتدى فمع كامل احترامى لرايك دا راى انا 
وشكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## rania79 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

بص من الاخر ف ناس هوايتها الحب من النت او المنتديات
 بياخدوها تسلية مش اكتر لان ف ناس استازة ف كدة وف الاخر الطرف التانى سوا ان بنت او شاب هما اللى بينجرحو لانهم بمنتهى البساطة صدقو الكلام المعسول المغشوش
ونادر اووووى لما تلاقى حوار بيكمل ويتم 
لما هو ف الحقيقة مش يبكمل هيكمل هنا خلف الشاشات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*اعتقد اغلب اللى دخلو الموضوع مش عاجبهم
كلامى كان موجه للشاب اللى بيستنى اى بنت تخش المنتدى ويطلب أميلها
كلامى كان موجه للى عمل علاقه مع اكتر من بنتين ومازل عنده الاصرار انه يعمل علاقات غيرها من المنتدى
كل كلامى كان موجه للاشخاص اللى واخده المنتدى كوسيله للحب او لعمل ارتباط غير جاد !
انا مقولتش ان البنت اللى بتهزر على البروفيل بنت مش كويسه
وكل كلامى عن البنت والولد اللى بياخدو المنتدى وسيله معينه لتحقيق اهداف شخصيه فى اعتقادى انهم مش قادرين يحققوها على الواقع

*


----------



## Critic (15 نوفمبر 2011)

انا رافض اصلا فكرة الحب من المنتدى او النت عموما
حب النت فى نظرى دليل على قلة نضج الشخص اللى قبل بيه


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اعتقد اغلب اللى دخلو الموضوع مش عاجبهم
> كلامى كان موجه للشاب اللى بيستنى اى بنت تخش المنتدى ويطلب أميلها
> كلامى كان موجه للى عمل علاقه مع اكتر من بنتين ومازل عنده الاصرار انه يعمل علاقات غيرها من المنتدى
> كل كلامى كان موجه للاشخاص اللى واخده المنتدى كوسيله للحب او لعمل ارتباط غير جاد !
> ...



وأكيد يا مينا موجه للشب إللي بيفكر إنه مجرد ما البنت في المنتدى أعطته إيميلها 
يبقى صارت مدامته على سنة المسينجر ورسوله هههههههههههههه وبيتحكم فيها بكل شيء ! 
موضوعك راااائع يا مينا بالرغم من تحفظي على بعض النقاط فيه 
بس رأيي إنه فعلا ممكن في حالات نادرة جدا جدا جدا يتعرف فيها شب وبنت على بعض في منتدى ما ويكلموا بعض ويصير بينهم لقاء واقعي لأنه النت يعتبر وسيلة لعلاقة واقعية بس مش غاية وهي العلاقة ممكن تكمل وتتوج برباط مقدس أو ممكن تنتهي على النت من مكان ما بدأت 

والله أعلم :yaka:


----------



## oesi no (15 نوفمبر 2011)

احم احم انا روووحت 
العلاقات العاطفيه نفسها بتختلف مفهومها من شخص لشخص تانى 
يعنى مثلا بعض البنات بتقول ان الحب اللى مينتهيش بجواز ميبقاش حب متناسيين عوامل كتير جداااااا ممكن متخليش نهاية الحب جواز 
وبعد ما وضحت النقطة دى احب اعلق بقى على الحب على النت (منتديات - شات- فيس .... ) 
من كل النواحى ممكن تتعارف من خلال  النت بس حب  من بعيد لبعيد كدة مفيش  لازم مقابله واتنين وتلاته واربعه 
مش كل ولد يقول لبنت بحبك وهو عمره ما شافها مجرد شافها على الكاميرا او صور على الفيس او شافها على المنتدى ورغى معاها شويه على الخاص  يبقى خلاص كدة الحواجز اللى بينهم كلها راحت وهى تقول عريس يابوى
وهو يقول اهو حاجة نقضى بيها وقت  
والنهاية مأساة 
او بالعكس بنت تلاقى ولد بيتكلم معاها كتير شويه 
تنسج فى خيالها انه هو ده الولد اللى هيخطفها من الملل اللى عايشه فيه واللى بسببه كانت موجودة على المنتدى تضيع وقت شويه لغايه ما يجى العريس الميمون اللى هيخطف ست الحسن والجمال 
نيجى بقى لنقطه مهمه جدا 
نوعين تلاته من الشباب 
البيه رومانسى اللى بيلف المنتدى  باسطوانه مشرووووخه ومحفوظه بس علشان بناتنا خايبين  بيشربوها علطول انا ماليش حد فى الدنيا انتى الوحيدة اللى معبرانى واانا من غيرك شبشب حمام   وووووو   ويخلص من دى يروح لدى وتلاقيه  بيلف على البروفايلات ولا الملاك الحارس  على بنات المنتدى 

الثورجى ابو دراع  وده بقى بيلف برضه  على البروفايلات كما لو كان توتو عضلات  لو حد كلمك  انا موجود لو وقعتى فى مشكله  انا موجود لو حد ضرب اخوكى الصغير  اجى اضربهولك
وتلاقيه بيحكى عن حكاياته وبطولاته خصوصا فى الاحداث الاخيرة  التحرير وحوادث الاقباط 
 وده  طبعا بالنسبه للمراهقات  فارس احلامهم 
نيجى بقى للبنانيت ودول كتير
اللى عامله مسترجله طول الوقت ودى محدش هيبصلها 
واللى بترغى بحسن نيه مع كل الموجودين طول ما لونهم ماهو اخضر فيما فوق او حتى تحت الاخضر بس معروف  وطبعا كل واحد بيرمى صنارته وكتير من دول بيقعوا بواقع سذاجتهم 
النوع التالت بقى وهى البنت اللى عارفه هى بتعمل ايه كويس اوى
بتدور على عريس
هتلاقيه فى المنتدى ولا لا مش مهم المهم انه يبقى فيه علاقات مع ولاد اشمعنا كل صاحباتها 

طبعا فيه حلو هنا وفيه حلو هنا  
بس فى الاخير
الحب مش لازم ينتهى بجواز  لانه فيه مقومات تانيه للجواز غير الحب 
العلاقات العاطفيه  فى النت عموما  مش مقبوله بدون خروجات  فى مجموعات مبدئيا على الاقل  
البنات تهدى شويه نصيبك هيجيلك حتى لو عمرك 40 سنه 
الولاد من النوعين اللى قولتهم : طب وفى الاخر هتعمل ايه 
ارجو مكونش طولت على حد منكم


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2011)

متابعة الردود


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 نوفمبر 2011)

فكرة الموضوع كتير ممتازة
وفيه رسالة مهمة لكل الشباب والشابات ..
+ اللى بيفكر بالطريقة اللى حضرتك ذكرتها سواء كان ولد أو بنت يبقى جواه فاااااااااااااااضى
قووووووووى ... هل لما يبقى عندى هدف زى كدة فين أنا بقى من أولاد الله ؟ 
+ أدخل استفيد وافيد واعتبرها خدمة زى خدمة الكنيسة ولا داخل لسبب تانى زى اللى ذكره الموضوع ؟!
+ مشكلة الشباب عارفين ان دة غلط وعارفين ان تسلية ووقت ضايع 
وبردو جواهم عناااااااد كبير ليه طيب ؟
وبعدين لما ربنا يضيق علينا شوية علشان يرجعنا عن تفكيرنا دة نزعل ونقول انه مش بيحبنا ..
+ نحتاج ان نكون أكثر جدية وواقعية وإلتزام علشان إنتم أولاد وبنات الملك


----------



## Servant Of Christ (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*ان الحب يحدث بين أغرب البشر بأغرب الطرق و ينبت في أغرب الاماكن فيثمر و يزدهر ...
المشكلة أن الحب الحقيقي نادر –لكنة موجود 
للأسف هالايام نشوف انو الح بس بالأغاني و المسلسلات 
بس الحب ما يفهمة بس العاشق-و العاشق يشوف الحب ممكن حتى بأغرب الاماكن 
لكن الحب الحقيقي هو الحب اللي يصيبنا مو الحب اللي احنا ندور علية 
اهم شي الصدق و قول الحقيقة مثل ماهي دون زيادة أو نقصان 
اي كذب يسمم و يموت الحب....*


----------



## سمراءءء (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*موضوع مهم يا مينا وممتاز بس  يا اخ مينا الحب ما بعرف لا مكان ولا زمان لما القلب يدق 
وكما يقال الادن تعشق قبل العين ياما حبوا على الفون مش نت 
ويا اخييي انت مش عاوز تحب ما تحب سيب الحبيبه بحالهم هم مش ناقصين هههههههههههههههههه 
لا بجد رايي انه مش غلط ولعلمك يمكن يكون في اخلاص واحترام اكتر من المقابلات ويمكت يتم اللقاء *​


----------



## tonyturboman (15 نوفمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *هههههههه في ايه يا كبير *
> *عيش و سيبني اعيش :ranting:*
> *انا بالنسبة ليا المنتدي انا فيه شخصية مجهولة و برضه كل الشخصيات كده ازاي احب واحده مجهولة و معرفهاش اصلا !!!!*
> *او اعتمد علي قوة شخصيتها في الردود و ثقافتها لكن في الاخر علي حقيقتها عكس كده خالص*
> * :t33::t33: *


عندك حق
كلامك صح 100%


----------



## oesi no (15 نوفمبر 2011)

احم احم 
عدلت الرد 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3031839&postcount=10


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*الحب ليس له وقت   يأتى وحده..... و اعتقد إن  الحب فى الحقيقه بيكون منقاد من الشكل الخارجى الاول...بس الحب على النت بيكون منقاد من الروح و الشخصيه...فأعتقد هذا ممكن يبقى احسن...*
* مش عارفا الصراحا...*
*بس المهم إنه يبقا صادق مش للهو او التسليه....*
*بس اوقال الصدق الذياده بيخرب العلاقه... صح ولا لاء!!*


----------



## johna&jesus (16 نوفمبر 2011)

> ممكن نكون سبب فى جرح حد اول مره يحب !
> ياريت نفكر كويس قبل ما نخش اى علاقة حب او حتى صداقه مقربه !


*
عجبتنى دى اوى يا مينا 
وع فكرة كلامك صح بنسبه كبيرة اوى 
لازم يكون فى حذر وبنسبة كبيرة كمان 
قبل المرور فى اى خطوة 
ربنا يعوض تعبك يا برنس 

 *


----------



## جيلان (16 نوفمبر 2011)

تقصد زى فى الحقيقة لما يكون مثلا بنت بتحب صاحبك مينفعش بعدها تيجى تحبك عشان هيبقى فى حساسيات بينكو؟
تقريبا حتى الناس مش بتحب ده فى الواقع كمان مش موضوع على النت بس
ولو ولد بيحب صحبتى وسابها مش هفكر فيه بردوا عشان نفس الحساسيات الى بتتكلم عنها بغض النظر الحب ده فين واقع بقى منتدى اى حاجة
صحيح دى عقد عملناها لنفسنا بس احنا اخدنا على كدة بقى هههه

تانى نقطة
الحب على المنتدى عموما انا شايفة ناس هنا فى المنتدى عملت علاقات جواز وخطوبة وكملت فمن الظلم انى اقول ان ده غلط  بس اكيد مش هيحبو لاسلكى يعنى مثلا لو يبقى فى لقاءات على ارض الواقع عشان يتأكدوا من ده مش من بعيد لبعيد وخلاص
بس الفكرة فى التأكد والاختيار ده حتى الصداقات مفروض منقابلش اى حد يبقى ما بالك بالحب والاعجاب الموضوع مش سهل
بس اعتقد الحب فى الواقع احلى بردوا لكن على النت مرهق اكتر فى ان كل طرف يفهم التانى ده لو فهمو يعنى هههههههه

تالت نقطة
 العلاقات الكتير اوى الى ورا بعضها بتدل على عدم النضج زى منت قولت فكرة الحد الى شغله الشاغل يحب يعنى البنت كمان زيها زيك هترفض الشاب ده الى فى سنة حب خمسة ستة
والبنات او الولاد الى بيفتكرو اى كلمة حلوة من حد او لو اتكلمو مع حد كتير يبقى بيحبهم ويعيشو الدور 
وكانهم اختصروا كل انواع الحب فى نوع واحد بس يعنى فى اخوة وفى صداقة
انا فى ناس كتير فى المنتدى ولاد وبنات ربنا يعلم بحبهم جدااااااااااا بس نوع الحب الاخوى والعاقل منهم الى عارفة انه مش هيفهمنى غلط بسأل عليه على طول واقوله ليك وحشة , يعنى انت من معرفتك بشخصيات الناس بتعرف تكلم كل واحد ازاى .. مين الى هيفهم قصدك صح مين لا 

موضوع شائك كالعادة يا مينا ههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (16 نوفمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> موضوع جيد




*منورنى *


----------



## Desert Rose (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*انا لغاية دلوقتى مش قادرة افهم ازاى حد يحب حد على الانترنت وهو مش شافه ؟؟؟انا مش قصدى اغلط فى الناس اللى عملت كده كل واحد ليه تجربته وهو حر فى اختياراته وظروفه بس قصدى ان الفكرة نفسها مش قادرة افهمها its beyond me لانى بشوف الحب لازم يكون على الواقع بيجى بالتعامل وانك تشوف الشخص ده بيتكلم ازاى بيتصرف ازاى بيفكر ازاى فى المواقف المختلفه *


----------



## المفدى بالدم (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*موضوعك جميل يا بطل *

*بانتظار ابداعات اكثر*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *مينا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> كل عيش وانت ساكت :ranting:
> عايز تحب حب محدش منعك
> مش عايز
> ...




*هههههههههههه لا يا بومبو انا خلاص بسيب الاشبال تحب
 انا عجزت خلاص 
وبالنسبه للاتوبيس فى شباب برضه 17 راكب
انا كنت بدى مثال بس*:smile02


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هههههههههههه لا يا بومبو انا خلاص بسيب الاشبال تحب
> انا عجزت خلاص
> وبالنسبه للاتوبيس فى شباب برضه 17 راكب
> انا كنت بدى مثال بس*:smile02



* اللي زي ده بقي يا عمنا 
بيوصل وفي راكب ولا اتنين معاه 
بس بردوا بيكونوا راكيب من غير تذكره 
وبيتشعبطوا في كل اتوبيس شويه 
*​


----------



## حيران (9 ديسمبر 2011)

لا تعليق يا مينا يا غالى


----------



## Maroo Magdi (20 يناير 2012)

بس على فكره انا عندى وجهة نظر يجماعة تقريبا علاقات النت بتبقى فاشلة انا مقلتش كلها بس اغلبها لا لاهو شايفها وشايف هى بتتكلم ازاى ولاهى كمان وعلى راى اللى قال مش ان هو او هى بتكتب حلو او بيكتب حلو يبقى شخصية كويسة لا بالعكس ممكن يكون حد ارائه حلوة جدا فى التعليقات على النت او او  المنتدى لكن الحقيقة متعرفش فيعنى وجهة نظرى محدش يدور على علاقة فى النت او منتدى  اذا كان جاد اما بقى لو عايز يهزر او يعيش فترة وتعدى فدى مش هيلاقى انسب من النت او لمنتدى يعيش فيه وشكرا


----------



## zama (29 يناير 2012)

> *ياريت نفكر كويس قبل ما نخش اى علاقة حب او حتى صداقه مقربه !*



مع أحترامي لفكرك ، رؤيتي للصداقة ، شايف أنها لو توافر بها مستوي الخصوصية الشخصية يبئا عادي ..

المنتدي ممكن يكون زي الكافيه ، البروفايلات _ مثلاً _ يعتبر تلاقي الأطراف بالكافيه ع البلاس ستيشن ، 

في اللذيذ يعني ..

عارف يا مينا _ رغم ما أقتنع به _ مقدرش أنفذ علاقة حب بالمنتدي هنا _ أو غيره _ و الجو دا لأكتر من سبب :

1- لو أنتهجت تصرف زي دا بشكل شرعي ، بالفكر العربي هيتاخد عني فكرة أني عايز أهرج ، الحل 

بختصر و أريح نفسي و أعد ساكت بالموضوع دا ، يعتبر عواطلي بالموضوع دا ..

2- عدم الثقة المتبادلة بين طرفي العلاقة _ خاصة لو مش هيشوفوا بعض _ الموضوع بيكون ممل ، 

لأن بكل كلمة هتتشاف بشكل فيه مزيف ..

3- أعدة النت _ بالنسبالي _ عبارة عن نوع من الترفيه زي القرايا كدا ، الحب مسئولية 

_ حتي لو ع النت _ يكفيني مسئولية بحياتي الواقعية مش هكملها بتواجدي الأفتراضي " النت " ..

==

شخصياً ، شايف إن جو العلاقة المتشدقة بالحب ، بتاخد مساحة بالفكر _ سواء ولد أو بنت _ 

أكتر من اللازم ، أعتقد دا نظراً للمناخ العام بالمجتمع لا يوجد أنتاج و يوجد فراغ بالفكر و الوقت و كل شئ 

، بأمانة لو الفكر يتاح له بالمجتمع أن يُستغل بشكل عملي ، الأنتاج هيتم ثراءه بدلاً من ثراء المجتمع 

بعلاقات الحب و الجواز و الجو دا ..

==

bye ..


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 يناير 2012)

حب ايه اللى من المنتديات من قلة البنات و الشباب براهم يجو يحبو هنا   و بعدين تحب واحدة على النت اما تحب تسرح .. تسرح فى الصورة الرمزية بقا ؟؟ و تتجوزو و تجيبولنا ايموشن صغير يلعب معانا ....... مبدئيا بهزر و متزعلش لكن الحقيقة مش هينفع ابدا تحب حد انت متعاملتش معاه فترة كويسة عشان تعرفه و تعرف طباعه كويس  لكن فى النت انسى انك تعرف اى حاجة فى اى حاجة .... من الاخر اللى فاكر انه بيعمل علاقة او حب من النت هو بيهرج و بيضحك على نفسه


----------

